# ?? Harry Potter Quiz ??



## fun2sh (Jun 12, 2007)

HI GUYS HERE'S THE TREAD FOR HARRY POTTER QUIZ .

Rules r quite simple. one has to ask a question related to books (includin Quidditch Through the Ages and Fantastic Beasts and Where to Find Them) N others hav to ans them n ask a new question too.

NOTE :- questions may even include some confirmed things given by Jo

so here it goes
-----------------
 Q. WHAT THE CORE OF HERMIONE'S WAND?


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jun 12, 2007)

Dragon heartstring.

Havn't moticed the thread or I would have answered.

Q.) The name Nicholas Flamel is also appeared in a BestSellor novel released in 21 century. Name that novel?
Q.)  what is the name of her wife?
Q.) In which city you can find Flamel Street?


----------



## fun2sh (Jun 12, 2007)

Quiz_Master said:
			
		

> Dragon heartstring.
> 
> Havn't moticed the thread or I would have answered.
> 
> ...


ans1: The Da Vinci Code
ans2erenelle
ans3aris
wel the last question is really off topic so this type of questions shuld not be asked

Q. WHEN IS THE BIRTHDAY OF FRED N GEORGE ??


----------



## srikanthgss (Jun 12, 2007)

Thats easy. Fred and George were born on April 1st . Suits them perfectly !

Here's the question 
Whats Dumbledore's full name ? [It's not just Albus Dumbledore .]


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jun 12, 2007)

edit : I was late in answering...

Answer to basilisk question.

The mythical king of the serpents. The basilisk, or cockatrice, is a creature that is born from a spherical, yolkless egg, laid during the days of Sirius (the Dog Star) by a seven-year-old rooster and hatched by a toad. 

Q.: When is the BirthDay of Bill Weasley?


----------



## fun2sh (Jun 12, 2007)

chicken's egg hatched beneath toad.
Q.what is the other name of buckbeak?


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jun 12, 2007)

Thats the most easiest one.
Witherwings.

With-Her-Wings. 

But u didn't answered mine question.


----------



## fun2sh (Jun 12, 2007)

hey guys Plz quote the questions too while answering. it will be easy



			
				Quiz_Master said:
			
		

> When is the BirthDay of Bill Weasley?


Ans- 28th Nov 

my question 
Q. what is the name of the bartender AT HOG'S HEAD?

wat no1 knows the ans


----------



## Chirag (Jun 12, 2007)

This is Digit Forum or ORKUT?? No problem with this thread lekin kuch zyada hi nahi ho raha hain ab???


----------



## vish786 (Jun 12, 2007)

one can easily get answers... as the other member cannot see... ....  sorry just popped in to see how's the quiz show going


----------



## aryayush (Jun 12, 2007)

fun2sh said:
			
		

> Q. what is the name of the bartender AT HOG'S HEAD?


Aberforth Dumbledore.


Full name of Figgy?


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jun 12, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> Full name of Figgy?



Arabella Figg. (Too easy.)

What is the color of Harry's eyes?


----------



## aryayush (Jun 12, 2007)

Quiz_Master said:
			
		

> Arabella Figg. (Too easy.)


WRONG!!!!!! Yay! I am the first person who was answered wrong. Gimme a prize now. 

Her full name is Arabella Doreen Figg. 




			
				Quiz_Master said:
			
		

> What is the color of Harry's eyes?


Umm... green?


What did Professor Quirrell's turban smell like?


----------



## krazyfrog (Jun 13, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> What did Professor Quirrell's turban smell like?


 GARLIC!!!
Q: What was the last password of Dumbledore's office door before he died?


----------



## fun2sh (Jun 13, 2007)

krazyfrog said:
			
		

> Q: What was the last password of Dumbledore's office door before he died?


ans: toffee eclairs  _PERHAPS_

Q: WHAT WAS THE DAY N TIME MENTIONED BY DUMBLEDORE IN HIS LETTER TO HARRY FOR HIS ARRIVAL AT PRIVATE DRIVE IN BOOK 6 N AT WAT TIME DID HE COME ??


----------



## navjotjsingh (Jun 13, 2007)

Dumbledore mentioned that he would come at Friday 11PM but but he arrived at 12!

What is the name of the bus conductor who came to escort Harry in 3rd book?


----------



## aryayush (Jun 13, 2007)

Stan(ley) Shunpike.

Who came upon Harry when he was following Peter Pettigrew in the form of Scabbers in a Horwarts corridor at midnight with the help of the Marauder's Map?


----------



## navjotjsingh (Jun 13, 2007)

Professor Severus Snape

What all places did Harry mentioned he would go after the 6th year? It was not Hogwarts School definitely!


----------



## aryayush (Jun 13, 2007)

He mentioned Godric's Hollow, if I am not mistaken. He also mentioned his aunt and uncle's house in Privet Drive. Maybe some other places too.

This is an easy one, who was Ron's first date?


----------



## krazyfrog (Jun 13, 2007)

^^ Lavender Brown.
Q: After dumbledore, which only other being was Peeves afraid of?


----------



## fun2sh (Jun 13, 2007)

WRONG! WRONG! WRONG! WRONG! WHY SO MANY WRONG ANSWERS N ONE WRONG QUESTION TOO  




			
				aryayush said:
			
		

> Who came upon Harry when he was following Peter Pettigrew in the form of Scabbers in a Horwarts corridor at midnight with the help of the Marauder's Map?



WELL HARRY NEVER SAW PETER PETTIGREW ON THE MAP. IT WAS SHOWN ONLY IN THE MOVIE


			
				aryayush said:
			
		

> This is an easy one, who was Ron's first date?


CORRECT ANS IS PADMA PATIL. DONT FORGET THE YULE BALL!!! 


			
				krazyfrog said:
			
		

> ^^ Lavender Brown.
> Q: After dumbledore, which only other being was Peeves afraid of?


Ans: BLOODY BARON


AND GUYS DONT FORGET TO QUOTE THE QUESTIONS. ITS MAKE IT LOOK GOOD N EASY TO UNDERSTAND


----------



## aryayush (Jun 13, 2007)

I  CAN  SHOUT  AND  USE  ANNOYING  SMILEYS  TOO. 

Please post properly; it is difficult on the eyes!


Anyway, krazyfrog, your answer was wrong, as fun2sh rightly said. I seriously deserve an award, guys.


----------



## fun2sh (Jun 13, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> I  CAN  SHOUT  AND  USE  ANNOYING  SMILEYS  TOO.
> 
> Please post properly; it is difficult on the eyes!
> 
> ...


but ur question was wrong mate


----------



## aryayush (Jun 14, 2007)

I never said that I was talking about the books only.


----------



## navjotjsingh (Jun 14, 2007)

Ron's first date can't be Padma patil...since he took her only for Yule Ball...as a friend...was she her date? If you observe the film also...she danced for very less duration with him.

Ron's first serious date is Lavender Brown only! Remember Snogging?


----------



## aryayush (Jun 14, 2007)

No, what you can consider and what you cannot is irrelevant. Padma Patil was the first girl he took out and therefore, she was his first date.


----------



## navjotjsingh (Jun 14, 2007)

Ok...Ok...time for the question...thread is wandering too far. 

Name of Riddle House's servant?


----------



## freshseasons (Jun 14, 2007)

navjotjsingh said:
			
		

> Name of Riddle House's servant?


  Frank Bryce


----------



## krazyfrog (Jun 14, 2007)

Q: What was Aragon's physical handicap when harry and ron met him?


----------



## fun2sh (Jun 14, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> I never said that I was talking about the books only.


Well mate plz dont ask questions from book coz thats irrevant  





			
				krazyfrog said:
			
		

> Q: What was Aragon's physical handicap when harry and ron met him?


Ans: HE was blind.

Q: Whats the colour of *Hermione's eye*??


----------



## piyush gupta (Jun 14, 2007)

^^Eyesssssssssssssssssss


oohhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


i never see in her eyes she is so hot ans sexyy(EMMA WATSON)


----------



## aryayush (Jun 14, 2007)

fun2sh said:
			
		

> Q: Whats the colour of *Hermione's eye*??


Hermione's eyes are brown.

Who was the first person Harry Met from the wizard world after Dumbledore had left him on their uncle's doorstep (assuming that none of the Dursleys turns out to be a wizard/witch in the last book)?


----------



## fun2sh (Jun 14, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> Who was the first person Harry Met from the wizard world after Dumbledore had left him on their uncle's doorstep (assuming that none of the Dursleys turns out to be a wizard/witch in the last book)?


Ans: Dedalus Diggle. well after a second thought it can be Mrs. Figgs too coz she too belongs to wizarding world even though she is squib n she is the neighbour where harry was often send wen dursleys had to go out. 

Q: What's the name of the bartender in THE LEAKY CAULDRON??


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jun 14, 2007)

fun2sh said:
			
		

> Q: What's the name of the bartender in THE LEAKY CAULDRON??



As far as I remember its "TOM". Dunno full name....

Q.) What is the full name of Moony?.


----------



## krazyfrog (Jun 14, 2007)

Quiz_Master said:
			
		

> Q.) What is the full name of Moony?.


Remus Lupin
Q: In the fifth book, which other patients did harry and friends meet in the hospital besides arthur weasely?


----------



## aryayush (Jun 15, 2007)

fun2sh said:
			
		

> Ans: Dedalus Diggle. well after a second thought it can be Mrs. Figgs too coz she too belongs to wizarding world even though she is squib n she is the neighbour where harry was often send wen dursleys had to go out.


Wrong! The answer is Arabella Doreen Figg. She had been assigned to the task of watching over Harry since Dumbledore left him on the doorstep and his aunt and uncle frequently let Harry go to her house.

Three in a row! Am I a genius or what! 




			
				fun2sh said:
			
		

> Q: What's the name of the bartender in THE LEAKY CAULDRON??


Tom. (If his full name has been mentioned somewhere, I am unaware of it.)


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jun 15, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> Wrong! The answer is Arabella Doreen Figg. She had been assigned to the task of watching over Harry since Dumbledore left him on the doorstep and his aunt and uncle frequently let Harry go to her house.
> 
> Three in a row! Am I a genius or what!
> 
> ...



Dont u look before posting. Fun2sh allready answered first question.

And I answered that bartendered one...
Where were ur eyes.

Q.) In book 4 how does Ron contacted Harry?


----------



## aryayush (Jun 15, 2007)

Be more specific, when are you talking about?

fun2sh answered it wrong, so I was pointing that out.


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jun 15, 2007)

^^ No look again. he said *"well after a second thought it can be Mrs. Figgs too"*.
So he is right is right.
Sure u know that Mrs. Figg and Arbella Doreen Figg are same person.


----------



## aryayush (Jun 15, 2007)

WOW! This is very strange. Even though I actually quoted thata sentence, I did not even read it. Sorry sorry sorry! 

Anyway, back to the topic now.

I did not understand your question. Could you be a bit more specific?


----------



## krazyfrog (Jun 15, 2007)

Didn't anyone see the question that i posted?


----------



## aryayush (Jun 15, 2007)

krazyfrog said:
			
		

> Q: In the fifth book, which other patients did harry and friends meet in the hospital besides arthur weasely?


Gilderoy Lockhart and that unspeakable guy, Bode. I think they also saw Neville's parents. I might be wrong on this one.


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jun 15, 2007)

Q.) What was the date when Harry actually saw someone other then him, doing magic? (hee hee, answer this one.. )


----------



## aryayush (Jun 15, 2007)

July 31st, on his birthday. He saw Hagrid doing magic. (The answer could also be the day he was born because he must have seen his parents and everyone else doing a lot of magic.)

What was the name of the first dangerous being Hadrid became friends with?


----------



## krazyfrog (Jun 15, 2007)

^^ Was it were werewolves? He used to keep them under his bed i think. Btw about my previous question, arya you forgot mentioning Neville's granny who was there with his parents and neville himself comes there too.


----------



## aryayush (Jun 15, 2007)

No, I didn't. You asked "which other _patients_ did harry and friends meet" and Neville and his grandmother were not there as patients. 

The first one was Aragog, the giant spider.


----------



## sachin_kothari (Jun 15, 2007)

^^ u forgot to ask a question.

anyways, what's the color of the knight bus?


----------



## krazyfrog (Jun 15, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> No, I didn't. You asked "which other _patients_ did harry and friends meet" and Neville and his grandmother were not there as patients.
> 
> The first one was Aragog, the giant spider.


Yeah i forgot the patients part. But didn't he had the werewolves before he had ararog?


----------



## navjotjsingh (Jun 15, 2007)

sachin_kothari said:
			
		

> ^^ u forgot to ask a question.
> 
> anyways, what's the color of the knight bus?



Purple.

Which stone can be a cure for most of the poisons and name from where it is taken?


----------



## aryayush (Jun 15, 2007)

Bezoar, stomach of a goat. 


What is the other name for the deadly plant, Devil's Snare?


----------



## navjotjsingh (Jun 15, 2007)

Hint: Harry used it to rescue Ron in 6th book when he was accidentially poisoned.


----------



## fun2sh (Jun 18, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> Bezoar, stomach of a goat.
> 
> 
> What is the other name for the deadly plant, Devil's Snare?


where is it mentioned in the book. i think ur question is again from somewhere else

Q: VICTOR KRUM IS native of which country??


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 18, 2007)

fun2sh said:
			
		

> where is it mentioned in the book. i think ur question is again from somewhere else
> 
> Q: VICTOR KRUM IS native of which country??



VICTOR KRUM is a BULGARIAN.


----------



## fun2sh (Jun 18, 2007)

Q1: What is the name of the mother of Cho Changs' friend(who reported abt DA to UmBridge) and where does she work??
Q2: What was the name of the heavily bandaged person sitting at Hog's Head at the time of DA's first meetin there??  (can any1 ans this one??)


----------



## aryayush (Jun 18, 2007)

fun2sh said:
			
		

> Q2: What was the name of the heavily bandaged person sitting at Hog's Head at the time of DA's first meetin there??


The second one is Mundungus Fletcher.

Q. What word appeared on Cho Chang's friend's face when she reported the DA to Umbridge?


----------



## fun2sh (Jun 18, 2007)

^^u are wrong my dear. mundungus was not the bandaged one. he was the lady in black turban. 

and ans to ur question is 
SNEAK


----------



## aryayush (Jun 18, 2007)

Oh yeah. Right. Sorry sorry sorry.

Umm... I just don't remember who the bandaged person was though.


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jun 18, 2007)

^^ I think it was never mentioned who that bandaged person was.
(But I think it was RAB.)


----------



## fun2sh (Jun 19, 2007)

its mentioned in the book. 
HINT- he was the same person responsible for the regurgatin toilets in the begining of the 5th book

@quiz_master 
u said that u hav read all the books 12times  but then also u are sayin "its not mentioned" :suprise:


----------



## vish786 (Jun 19, 2007)

@everyone who is posting at this thread,

do u have the novel beside u or using harry potter ebooks while asking the question here.....             be          honest with ur answers.... while answering this question


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jun 19, 2007)

fun2sh said:
			
		

> @quiz_master
> u said that u hav read all the books 12times  but then also u are sayin "its not mentioned" :suprise:


Aahhh.. remeber..... Thanks for the hint I now remeber.. I am a human yaar...
I read books for fun... Main ratta thode hi lagata hoon. (I hope you know the meaning of ratta.).
Hmmmm..... 
I am now on audio books... Completed first 2 books last night (But got asleeped in I think 2nd last chapter of 2nd book.)
Believe me Audio Books are a goood experience. You dont have to sit around at one plave..and you can also read errrr hear the story even when working. Its good.


----------



## fun2sh (Jun 19, 2007)

@quiz_master    from did u get audio books. msg me the links


----------



## aryayush (Jun 19, 2007)

vish786 said:
			
		

> @everyone who is posting at this thread,
> 
> do u have the novel beside u or using harry potter ebooks while asking the question here.....             be          honest with ur answers.... while answering this question


No, I don't have the books with me. 



			
				Quiz_Master said:
			
		

> Aahhh.. remeber..... Thanks for the hint I now remeber.. I am a human yaar...
> I read books for fun... Main ratta thode hi lagata hoon. (I hope you know the meaning of ratta.).
> Hmmmm.....
> I am now on audio books... Completed first 2 books last night (But got asleeped in I think 2nd last chapter of 2nd book.)
> Believe me Audio Books are a goood experience. You dont have to sit around at one plave..and you can also read errrr hear the story even when working. Its good.


I'm still waiting for the answer... I cannot believe I don't remember it...


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jun 19, 2007)

^^ His name is Willy Widdershins. He was the person responsible for the regurgatin toilets about whom Mr. Weasley told harry in the begining of the 5th book in MoM.  Sorry I forgot to answer this question.

Mine Question :---

What was Auntie Marge's Dogs name ? (Its easy isn't it )


----------



## fun2sh (Jun 20, 2007)

Quiz_Master said:
			
		

> What was Auntie Marge's Dogs name ? (Its easy isn't it )


Ans: wel she owns many dogs. which dog r u speakin abt?? the one who chased harry n he has to spend a night on a tree --*Ripper*

but no1 ans mine first question

Q1: What is the name of the mother of Cho Changs' friend(who reported abt DA to UmBridge) and where does she work?


----------



## aryayush (Jun 20, 2007)

Susan Bones, Ministry of Magic. 

Q. Why can Luna see the Thestrals?


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jun 20, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> Susan Bones, Ministry of Magic.



YOU ARE WRONG!!!    

The Answer to that question is "Madam Edgecombe". And she works in Department of Magical Transportation, floo network office. She is mother of Merieeta Edgecombe, Cho's friend who informaed Umbridge about DA meetings. 

Susan Bones is the person who was there at Harry's Trials and was amazed that harry can produce a corporeal patronus.

Gotcha....


----------



## krazyfrog (Jun 21, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> Q. Why can Luna see the Thestrals?


 I don't think she ever mentions it, but i think she must have seen her mother die.


----------



## karmanya (Jun 22, 2007)

Since there is no latest question i have one:
Who made Krum's wand in Book 4?  and what is the core?


----------



## aryayush (Jun 23, 2007)

Quiz_Master said:
			
		

> YOU ARE WRONG!!!
> 
> The Answer to that question is "Madam Edgecombe". And she works in Department of Magical Transportation, floo network office. She is mother of Merieeta Edgecombe, Cho's friend who informaed Umbridge about DA meetings.
> 
> ...


Yeah, right. Sorry! I was wrong. (It is hard to remember the finer details.)


----------

